# Contacting Tim Armes...



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 15, 2008)

"I lost the email with the link to the full LR/Mogrify download."

??


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 15, 2008)

Try http://timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php, also you can PM or email him from his User profile here,  *[COLOR=#5461C']Tim Armes[/COLOR].

*Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Winston;1'446 said:
			
		

> "lost" = "accidently deleted".



Been there, done that!


----------



## Tim Armes (Mar 18, 2008)

Winston;1'439 said:
			
		

> How do you do it? He doesn't respond to the contact thing in his site.



Yes he does.  Either he missed your mail or it went astray somehow...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim Armes;1'788 said:
			
		

> Yes he does. Either he missed your mail or it went astray somehow...


Looks like Tim probably "lost" or "accidently deleted" your mail...


----------



## watsonm (May 14, 2009)

Must admit I had a similar experience to Winston
 I used the contact form on his site a few weeks ago and have had no response or ackowledgement.  I see he replies in forums/fora  so maybe the contact form process is a bit flaky and he never gets to see it.

I used it again today for a differnt message. Here's hoping....


----------



## watsonm (May 16, 2009)

Happy to report, Tim replied and fixed the bug in 24 hours!

Thanks Tim


----------

